# 13. Haibike MTB Marathon Tegernseer Tal 2016



## Lars-Nbg (25. März 2016)

Habe mir gerade die Ausschreibung für den MTB Marathon Tegernseer Tal durchgelesen.
Anscheinend muss man jetzt auf der Langstrecke 3x die gleiche Runde fahren.
Erst wurde die Strecke D gestrichen, jetzt auch noch ein Rundenrennen eingeführt.
Schade, bin dort die letzten Jahre immer gerne gefahren.
Leider steigen die Preise immer mehr und die Strecken werden verkürzt bzw. gestrichen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. März 2016)

Lars-Nbg schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade die Ausschreibung für den MTB Marathon Tegernseer Tal durchgelesen.
> Anscheinend muss man jetzt auf der Langstrecke 3x die gleiche Runde fahren.
> Erst wurde die Strecke D gestrichen, jetzt auch noch ein Rundenrennen eingeführt.
> Schade, bin dort die letzten Jahre immer gerne gefahren.
> Leider steigen die Preise immer mehr und die Strecken werden verkürzt bzw. gestrichen.



Finde das nicht unbedingt schade.
Bin zwar letztes Jahr das erste mal dort gefahren, aber ich finde die "neue" Lösung nicht schlecht.
So können die Zuschauer wenigstens mehr (bzw. die Fahrer öfters) sehen.
Und (meine) private Verpflegung kann mich und meinen Kumpel an (fast) einer Stelle uns tatsächlich 4 mal verpflegen. 
Fahre ja nur die Mitteldistanz.

Und: da der nette Trail runter vom Wallberg letztes Jahr recht zugestaut war, könnte der dieses Jahr spätestens bei der zweiten Abfahrt richtig schön (schnell) werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-Nbg (25. März 2016)

Das sehe ich leider etwas anders. Wenn ich im Kreis fahren will, dann fahre ich CC. Gerade die langen Strecken machen ja den Reiz im Marathon aus. Natürlich wird es immer schwieriger Genehmigungen für Strecken zu bekommen. Aber ob hier nicht auch einfach nur finanzielle Gründe ausschlaggebend waren? Die D-Strecke wurde ja auch schon gestrichen. Aber gut, dafür gibt es ja jetzt ein E-Bike Rennen.
Damit wurde auch eine neue Zielgruppe erschlossen.


----------



## Pausenaugust (25. März 2016)

bin auch gespannt wie die neue Strecke ist. Leider habe ich davon erst nach meiner Anmeldung erfahren, sonst wäre ich warscheinlich Zuhause geblieben....2x die gleiche Runde ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding. Aber jetzt warte oich mal ab..vielleicht wird es ja trotzdem ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. März 2016)

Lars-Nbg schrieb:


> Das sehe ich leider etwas anders. Wenn ich im Kreis fahren will, dann fahre ich CC. Gerade die langen Strecken machen ja den Reiz im Marathon aus. Natürlich wird es immer schwieriger Genehmigungen für Strecken zu bekommen. Aber ob hier nicht auch einfach nur finanzielle Gründe ausschlaggebend waren? Die D-Strecke wurde ja auch schon gestrichen. Aber gut, dafür gibt es ja jetzt ein E-Bike Rennen.
> Damit wurde auch eine neue Zielgruppe erschlossen.



Also ich glaube nicht, dass ne 22 oder 27 km Runde mit einer CC-Strecke vergleichbar ist.
Habe ja auch schon andere Marathons mit 2 Runden (a 40km) gefahren, und ich kann nicht sagen, dass es irgenwie uninteressant wäre.
Glaube beides hat so seinen Reiz.


----------



## SJ-Alex (26. März 2016)

Wollte dieses Jahr am Lago di Bonzo wieder als Vorbereitung zur SellaRonda fahren, nebenbei liegt die Strecke ja auch in meiner Nachbarschaft, also eigentlich optimale Voraussetzungen.
Allerdings bei der Streckenwahl muss ich sagen - Nein Danke. 
3x auf den Wallberg rauf und wieder runter finde ich jetzt doch nicht so spannend, insbesondere weil die Gegend ja wesentlich mehr hergibt - siehe die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Lars-Nbg (26. März 2016)

Natürlich ist es Geschmackssache ob ich die 80km auf einer langen Runde oder eben drei mal im Kreis fahre.
Nur ganz OK finde ich nicht dass die Strecke nachträglich geändert wurde.
Am Anfang war eine ganz andere Streckenbeschreibung zu lesen.
Hier sehe ich es wie Pausenaugust: Wäre die Strecke von Anfang an als Rundenrennen beschrieben gewesen, dann hätten sich wahrscheinlich einige gar nicht angemeldet. Ich bin dort schon sechs mal die Langstrecke gefahren. Dieses Jahr werde ich fernbleiben.


----------



## naishy (26. März 2016)

Pausenaugust schrieb:


> bin auch gespannt wie die neue Strecke ist. Leider habe ich davon erst nach meiner Anmeldung erfahren, sonst wäre ich warscheinlich Zuhause geblieben....2x die gleiche Runde ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding. Aber jetzt warte oich mal ab..vielleicht wird es ja trotzdem ein schöner Tag.



Rücktritt wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Mich hat der Veranstalter angeschrieben, bezüglich möglichen Rücktritts da sich die Strecke nach Anmeldung geändert hat.


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. März 2016)

Ach nein, 3 mal im Kreis? Nein danke. Bin letztes Jahr mal wieder in Bad Wildbad gestartet, auch 3 Runden, und das macht keinen Spaß. Obwohl da trailmäßig einiges geboten ist. Die Runde am Wallberg sieht jetzt nicht so nach Trailfeuerwerk aus.

Eine große, spaßige Runde war immer der Markenkern von Tegernsee. So viele solche Rennen gibt es ja leider nicht mehr. Zwei mal im Kreis fahren geht ja gerade noch bei interessanter Streckenführung, siehe Neustadt, aber 3 mal ist bitter.

Schade, wir wären extra einen Tag früher aus dem Pfingsturlaub zurückgekommen, damit ich da starten kann. Aber das lassen wir jetzt.

Wieder ein Rennen weg, v.a. eines der Highlights hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (4. April 2016)

Ich find´s auch schade! So engagiert wie der Veranstalter die letzten Jahre war, gehe ich aber davon aus, dass sie alles versucht haben, eine attraktivere Strecke auf die Beine zu stellen. Schuld waren vermutlich wie meist die örtlichen Bauern, Landräte,österreichische Nachbarn, und, und, und! Trotzdem werde ich starten, auch um die Veranstaltung zu unterstützen und zu zeigen, dass die Nachfrage existiert! Wenn jetzt alle weg bleiben, haben die Blockierer ja ihr Ziel erreicht!


----------



## -VS- (5. April 2016)

Stimmt, da gab es schon früher Turbulenzen wegen der Strecke(n). Reine Genehmigungsache, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (5. April 2016)

Wird wohl schon mit irgendwelchen Genehmigungssachen und Organisation zu tun haben. So eine kleine Runde ist natürlich viel besser abzusichern.

Allerdings wird die neue Strecke auf der Homepage mit bestem Marketinggeblabbel verkauft: neues Konzept, ganz toll usw. Muss man wohl so machen, gute Miene zum bösen Spiel. Und ich kann schon verstehen, die meisten Starter sind bei der Mittelstrecke. Zweimal geht das schon, ist ja bei vielen Rennen so. Allerdings die Langstrecke. 

Bin einfach immer noch wirklich schockiert, wirklich schockiert, dass es das Rennen so nicht mehr gibt. Ich habe über die Jahre so viele Leute aus allen Ecken der Republik zum Tegernsee gebracht. Sogar mal Leute aus England. Konnte immer sagen, Leute, wirklich cooles Rennen. Super organisiert (daran wird sich wohl nichts ändern) und super Strecke. Kommt her, verbringt hier ein Wochenende/eine Woche. Das würde ich jezt nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. April 2016)

Also Jungs, ich finde, ihr macht da ein wirkliches Drama draus.
Es gibt so viele Marathons, die in 2 oder 3 oder auch mal 1,5 Runden gefahren werden. Und der sportliche Anspruch ist ja nun mal davon unabhängig, genau wie die Qualität der Veranstaltung in Bezug auf Organisation etc.!

Zuhause fahrt ihr doch sicherlich auch eure "Hausrunde" schon mal mehrfach in der Woche. (Ja ich weiß, dafür müsst ihr nicht zahlen)

Bin letztes Jahr ja auch die Mitteldistanz gefahren, und ich fand das Gedränge bzw. den Stau in den Trails sowie den ein oder anderen Wanderer auf der Strecke  ( von den entgegen kommenden Autos ganz zu schweigen )  viel schlimmer, und hoffe, dass die Veranstalter auf der nun kürzeren Strecke das besser regeln können.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. April 2016)

Letztes Jahr war wegen G8 ein Sonderfall. In den Jahren davor war die Strecke immer sehr interssant. Und auf der Langstrecke habe ich nie einen Stau erlebt.

Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, für Euch Mittelstreckenfahrer ist das Thema wahrscheinlich nicht so relevant. Es ist halt einfach Schade, wenn ein Rennen mal wirklich geil war und nun kastriert wird. Da macht es ein Hinweis auf andere Rennen auch nicht besser.

Und nein, ich fahre daheim nicht dreimal den gleichen Berg rauf. Wirklich nicht, dafür haben wir hier zu viele Berge.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (5. April 2016)

In mir schlagen da zwei Herzen.
Ich möchte und werde die Veranstalter unterstützen, also an den Start gehen.
Andererseits finde ich es auch extrem schade um die ehemaligen Strecken. Ich war auch immer auf der Langstrecke unterwegs und fand´s einfach nur genial, Stau gab´s nie.
Dieses Jahr werde ich aus verschiedenen Gründen nur auf der Mittelstrecke starten. Ich fürchte, die Trailabfahrt vom Wallberg könnte der Knackpunkt sprich die Engstelle werden. Wenn die von allen zwei- oder dreimal befahren wird, werden wohl Staus nicht ausbleiben. Aber wir werden sehen...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. April 2016)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> In mir schlagen da zwei Herzen.
> Ich möchte und werde die Veranstalter unterstützen, also an den Start gehen.
> Andererseits finde ich es auch extrem schade um die ehemaligen Strecken. Ich war auch immer auf der Langstrecke unterwegs und fand´s einfach nur genial, Stau gab´s nie.
> Dieses Jahr werde ich aus verschiedenen Gründen nur auf der Mittelstrecke starten. Ich fürchte, die Trailabfahrt vom Wallberg könnte der Knackpunkt sprich die Engstelle werden. Wenn die von allen zwei- oder dreimal befahren wird, werden wohl Staus nicht ausbleiben. Aber wir werden sehen...



Stimmt, die Abfahrt vom Wallberg war letztes Jahr auf der Mittelstrecke tatsächlich das Problem. (Stau)
Aber ich hoffe durch den diesjährigen Start in Startblöcken mit 15 Minuten Abstand, könnte das etwas besser werden.


----------



## wallberg (7. April 2016)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,
danke für Euer ehrliches Feedback. Ich sehe viele Punkte ähnlich kritisch.
Auch ich bin jahrelanger Marathonisti, auch erfolgreicher CC und 24h Fahrer. Tendenziell fahre ich auswärts auch immer die längste
Runde (Goisern mach ich meist ne Ausnahme) und genieße die Orga, Natur und unseren Sport!

Wir versuchen mit dem neuen Konzept natürlich einen Brückenschlag,
wir Raufschwitzer sind ein Teil des ganzen, unsere Streckenprobleme der letzten Jahre spielen auch in unsre Umstellung rein, 
zudem wird es immer schwerer eine attraktive Strecke, keine Forstautobahnen anzubieten, diese abzusichern und "genehmigt" zu bekommen. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese Probleme überall allgegenwärtig sind und mehr werden.

Als Alternativprogramm um in naher Zukunft nicht ganz aufzuhören, haben wir mutig dieses Konzept entwickelt.
Mehrrundenmarathons sind nicht neu, und werden auch gerne gefahren. Doch wenn Ihr unsere website "www.stiervomwallberg.de"
in Ruhe anseht, werdet ihr sicher wie auch ich Gefallen daran finden! 

Du hast immer Publikum, geile Abfahrten, kannst Dir Dein Ziel selbst setzen, kannst Deinen Partner mitnehmen, als Marathonfahrer
Dein Maximum ausschöpfen, als Genießer ne Stunde längerschlafen und mit den "C-Fahrern" die Dritte Runde zum Wallberg mitfahren,
Dich am Gipfel setzen und die Aussicht genießen, eine Lücke nutzen und eine Bestzeit im Downhill zaubern, mit Freunden ratschen 
und wieder aufsteigen, als Staffel antreten und 8h alles geben ...

Es würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr unserer Idee offen und tolerant gegenübersteht - 
Ich hasste auch E-Biker, aber langsam stört mich keiner mehr und unserer bayrischen Devise "Leben und Leben lassen" grüß ich
freundlich die motorisierten Kollegen... 

Raufschwitzer, ich freu mich schon! Der Wallberg ist schneefrei bis zum Sattel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-Nbg (7. April 2016)

Sehr schön geschrieben . Aber da ist mir der Rummel am Wallberg viel zu groß. Auch noch 2/4/8 Staffel. Und dann auch noch die E-Biker dazu. Viel Spaß Jungs, aber ich bin raus. Habe mich gerade für die Langstrecke in Kirchberg gemeldet.


----------



## wallberg (11. April 2016)

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg!

wallberg


----------



## gardaprinz (12. April 2016)

Ich kenne keinen interessanten Langdistanz-marathon ( 3000 hm + ) wo 2 oder mehr Runden gefahren werden.
Das macht ja den Reiz der Langdistanz aus , daß man sich nicht immer in Rufweite des Starts  befindet, sondern die Region in seiner ganzen Vielfalt nützt und kennenlernt . Stellt Euch vor , Sella Ronda Hero , Salzkammergut , Nationalparkmarathon , Riva , Ischgl , Kitzalp , Grand Raid etc. würden in 3 oder gar 4 Runden gefahren. Unvorstellbar - !!!
Ich bin den Tegernsee immer wieder gerne mal gefahren - er war früher sehr fordernd und vor allem abwechslungsreich - ein prima Rennen . 
Ich finde das ganze ´Neue Konzept ´  komplett daneben und kann ehrlich auch nicht verstehen , wie man sich das schön redet.
Marketing ist was schönes , wenn die Substanz stimmt , hier dagegen .....


----------



## wallberg (12. April 2016)

gardaprinz schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen interessanten Langdistanz-marathon ( 3000 hm + ) wo 2 oder mehr Runden gefahren werden.
> Das macht ja den Reiz der Langdistanz aus , daß man sich nicht immer in Rufweite des Starts  befindet, sondern die Region in seiner ganzen Vielfalt nützt und kennenlernt . Stellt Euch vor , Sella Ronda Hero , Salzkammergut , Nationalparkmarathon , Riva , Ischgl , Kitzalp , Grand Raid etc. würden in 3 oder gar 4 Runden gefahren. Unvorstellbar - !!!
> Ich bin den Tegernsee immer wieder gerne mal gefahren - er war früher sehr fordernd und vor allem abwechslungsreich - ein prima Rennen .
> Ich finde das ganze ´Neue Konzept ´  komplett daneben und kann ehrlich auch nicht verstehen , wie man sich das schön redet.
> Marketing ist was schönes , wenn die Substanz stimmt , hier dagegen .....



Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, dass ich dem auch selbst nicht Wiederspreche und die Langdistanzen ähnlich sehe.
Ein Salzkammergut (auf der 200er komme ich mehrfach an die selben Stellen/Verpflegungen/Zusammenführungen mit den kleinen
Runden, die Pros der "Kleinen Runden fliegen nach Stunden an Dir vorbei ...) Gardasee, Dolomiten haben ein deutlich einfacheres
geographisches Spielfeld.

Mehrrundenrennen kenn ich seit 20 Jahren, vielleicht bist Du ja noch keins gefahren -
In Kempten, Lemberg, München, Garmisch, Harzburg, Rursee, Dassel, Zierenberg werden/wurden ebenfalls Mehrrundenmarathons
angeboten und gefahren.

Ich denke, die Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich - der eine ist gerne 8 Stunden unterwegs und genießt die Abwechslung,
der andere freut sich regelmäßig durch das Start/Ziel Gelände mit Messe und Party zu fahren und freut sich die letzte
Abfahrt beim nächsten Mal noch besser zu nehmen. Ansonsten wären die 24h Rennen auch nicht so angesagt -.

Also ruhig Blut, fahre wo es Dir Spaß macht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. April 2016)

Nichts gegen Kempten & Co, aber Tegernsee war halt immer Liga Sella Ronda & Co. Deswegen schmerzt es halt viele auch so. DAS Event in den bayerischen Alpen. Der letzte richtige Marathon. Eigentlich gibt es jetzt nur noch Oberstdorf. Und es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob du ein kurzes Rennen mit mehreren Runden fährst, oder ein richtig langes mit > 3000hm. Von daher hinkt der Vergleich mit den anderen Rennen.

Das du das natürlich jetzt hier entsprechend verkaufen musst/willst ist natürlich auch allen klar. Und was wird sein, ihr werdet Langstreckenfahrer verlieren und dafür wohl in den anderen Kategorien vielleicht welche dazu gewinnen. Durch die Ritchey Challenge werden wohl immer Lange dabei sein (müssen). Der "Mythos" des Rennens ist aber halt weg. Es wird dann auch zu sehen seien, ob die Abfahrt für Downhiller/Enduristen auch wirklich attraktiv ist. 80% auf einer 3m breiten Bobbahn? Dafür Startgeld zahlen?

Mit Garmisch meinst Du O'gau? Garmisch war doch meist immer eine große Runde. Wobei in O'gau haben sie es eigentlich ganz gut gelöst. Die Strecke wurde ja über die Jahre auch immer mehr "kastriert". Man fährt aber nur eine kleine Teilrunde 2 mal, was die Sache wesentlich attraktiver macht. Vielleicht eine Überlegung für Tegernsee 2017? O'gau ist aber auch nie Liga Tegernsee gewesen.


----------



## gardaprinz (12. April 2016)

[

Mehrrundenrennen kenn ich seit 20 Jahren, vielleicht bist Du ja noch keins gefahren -
In Kempten, Lemberg, München, Garmisch, Harzburg, Rursee, Dassel, Zierenberg werden/wurden ebenfalls Mehrrundenmarathons
angeboten und gefahren.


Also ruhig Blut, fahre wo es Dir Spaß macht.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gardaprinz (12. April 2016)

wenn du dich mit diesen Rennen vergleichen willst , dann hast du natürlich recht und Eure Entscheidung ist nur logisch.
Ich schrieb aber ausdrücklich Marathons mit 3000 Hm + und die von dir angeführten fallen da natürlich nicht darunter. 
Es ist auch müßig , zu diskutieren , ob das richtig oder falsch ist , ein etabliertes und begehrtes Rennen nun in 3 kleine Schleifen umzubauen.

Der Spruch:  Ruhig Blut , fahre wo es dir Spaß macht , zeugt nicht von Souveränität und Interesse an einem offenem Meinungsaustausch.

Interessant finde ich Eure Entscheidung trotzdem , und bin gespannt , ob es sich für Euch auszahlt.


----------



## wallberg (12. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Kempten & Co, aber Tegernsee war halt immer Liga Sella Ronda & Co. Deswegen schmerzt es halt viele auch so. DAS Event in den bayerischen Alpen. Der letzte richtige Marathon. Eigentlich gibt es jetzt nur noch Oberstdorf. Und es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob du ein kurzes Rennen mit mehreren Runden fährst, oder ein richtig langes mit > 3000hm. Von daher hinkt der Vergleich mit den anderen Rennen.
> 
> Das du das natürlich jetzt hier entsprechend verkaufen musst/willst ist natürlich auch allen klar. Und was wird sein, ihr werdet Langstreckenfahrer verlieren und dafür wohl in den anderen Kategorien vielleicht welche dazu gewinnen. Durch die Ritchey Challenge werden wohl immer Lange dabei sein (müssen). Der "Mythos" des Rennens ist aber halt weg. Es wird dann auch zu sehen seien, ob die Abfahrt für Downhiller/Enduristen auch wirklich attraktiv ist. 80% auf einer 3m breiten Bobbahn? Dafür Startgeld zahlen?
> 
> Mit Garmisch meinst Du O'gau? Garmisch war doch meist immer eine große Runde. Wobei in O'gau haben sie es eigentlich ganz gut gelöst. Die Strecke wurde ja über die Jahre auch immer mehr "kastriert". Man fährt aber nur eine kleine Teilrunde 2 mal, was die Sache wesentlich attraktiver macht. Vielleicht eine Überlegung für Tegernsee 2017? O'gau ist aber auch nie Liga Tegernsee gewesen.



Danke für die Einschätzung und die Lorbeeren - mir würde es anders (altes Streckennetz kontinuierlich verbessern) auch gut
zusagen, aber die Machbarkeit ...

Gruß wallberg


----------



## AMR_7500 (12. April 2016)

Ich verstehe hier das Problem nicht, letztes Jahr wurde sogar die Österreichische Staatsmeisterschaft in Kleinzell (Granitmarathon) über zwei Runden ausgetragen, ebenso wie die Europameisterschaft in Singen...war ich überall dabei und ich kann sagen mir hats gefallen. 
Bin zwar den Tegernsee auch immer wegen dem genialen Panorama gefahren und weils schön ist wenn etwas Abwechslung dabei ist, aber wie wallberg schon schreibt, kann ja jeder fahren wos ihm Spaß macht und wir solltens erstmal probieren bevor wir kritisieren und meckern.
Ich bin jedenfalls ab Freitag dort und genieß die Gegend, fahr die Runde schonmal Probe und lass es auf mich zukommen, ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## lotus1990 (12. April 2016)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Schneelage aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-Nbg (13. April 2016)

Hallo Wallberg, nichts gegen das neue "der Stier vom Wallberg" Konzept.
Könnte eine richtig gute Veranstaltung werden. Evtl. sogar als 6/12 oder 24 Stunden Rennen. Ähnlich wie Finale Ligure. Dann aber bitte an einem anderen Termin.
Aber in dieses Konzept auch noch einen Marathon, Downhillwertung, E-Biker und Tourenfahrer mit Weißbier zu integrieren sehe ich mehr als fraglich. Ob dieses Konzept über mehrere Jahre Erfolg haben wird, wird sich am Ende zeigen.
Du merkst ja schon, es polarisiert auf jeden Fall sehr stark.
Gruß Lars


----------



## wallberg (13. April 2016)

Danke Jungs für Eure Einschätzungen - alles recht emotional.
Das Weißbier in meiner Beschreibung war deplatziert - da hast Du Recht!
Die Strecke ist zu 95% schneefrei, nur am Sattel haben wir ein paar Meter (der Länge nach)

Mit sportlichem Gruß

wallberg


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. April 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> und meckern.



Dies finde ich jetzt nicht ganz fair von dir. Für ein Forum, wo Themen wie 1x11 vs. 2x10 mit so Aussagen wie "schmier dir doch deine 2fach Kurbel mit Gleitcreme ein und schiebe sie dir hinten rein" "diskutiert" werden, läuft es doch in den beiden Threads hier sehr gesittet ab. Und ich habe auch noch keinen den anderen als "Fanboy" für das eine oder andere beledigen gesehen.

Wallberg und das was sie da über die Jahre da aufgebaut genießt hier zu viel Respekt für bloßes "meckern". Ein gewisser Diskurs sollte aber in einem Diskussionsforum doch erlaubt sein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. April 2016)

Bin den FBM in Trieb schon zweimal mitgefahren und muss sagen, dass die Motivation auf der zweiten Runde dann deutlich gesunken ist. Es sind weniger Teilnehmer auf der Strecke und man kennt schon alles und weiß, dass jetzt da vorne wieder dieser blöde Anstieg kommt usw.

Eine lange Runde ist sicher schöner für die Starter, aber habe selbst einen Marathon veranstaltet und kann nur bestätigen, dass zwei/drei kurze Runden deutlich einfacher zu realisieren ist als eine große Schleife: Verpflegung, Beschilderung, Genehmigung, Erste Hilfe usw. -> alles besser/einfacher zu organisieren!


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. April 2016)

Wobei FBM geht ja eigentlich ganz gut. Die zweite Runde ist doch nur noch eine Teilrunde. Zudem ist die Strecke sehr abwechslungsreich und spaßig, da passt das schon. Und die Gesamtlänge bzw. -dauer des Rennens ja auch nicht so lang. Bitter fand ich Bad Wildbad, wobei die Runde ja wirklich gut ist, so viele Trails gibt es selten, aber bei der Einfahrt zur 3. Runde hätte ich kotzen können. Das Rennen ist auch insgesamt länger.


----------



## EDA (20. April 2016)

Schade ist insbesondere, dass es keine abwechslungsreiche sondern langweilige drei Runden sind. Ein Abstieg hoch und dann eine Abfahrt runter. Langweiliger geht es nicht. 
Bin am letzten Wochenende drei Runden beim Kellerwald Marathon mit 3000 hm. gefahren. Hier haben die Runden viele kleinere Anstiege  und sind dadurch annähernd erträglich. 
Gerade im Juni gibt es unzählige alternative Rennen. Wäre aber gerne wieder dabei gewesen.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallberg (21. April 2016)

EDA schrieb:


> Schade ist insbesondere, dass es keine abwechslungsreiche sondern langweilige drei Runden sind. Ein Abstieg hoch und dann eine Abfahrt runter. Langweiliger geht es nicht.
> Bin am letzten Wochenende drei Runden beim Kellerwald Marathon mit 3000 hm. gefahren. Hier haben die Runden viele kleinere Anstiege  und sind dadurch annähernd erträglich.
> Gerade im Juni gibt es unzählige alternative Rennen. Wäre aber gerne wieder dabei gewesen.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht ob Du die Runde kennst, Deiner Ausführung nach wohl nicht.
Ich empfinde derartige  Aussagen mit Deinem Halbwissen nicht als angemessen. Wir haben eine geile Runde mit einem kernigen
ersten Anstieg, welcher von fast allen Teilnehmern der letzten 13 Jahre der Langstrecke gelobt wurde, bzw. vermisst wenn er nicht
im Programm war. Nach der ersten sportlichen Abfahrt folgt der nächste Anstieg mit 200hm (was für Dich sicher kein Anstieg ist) um
anschließend in einem flowigen Trail nach Kreuth zu fahren. Nach dem Flachstück durch die schönen Weissachauen, dem schönen
Wallberg Höhenweg kommst Du wieder in Zentrum von Rottach-Egern an und fährst durch das Messegelände in die nächste Runde!

Diese Highlights der letzten Jahre als langweilig zu titulieren, empfinde ich als frech.


----------



## lotus1990 (10. Mai 2016)

Servus, 
Ich bin die Strecke am Sonntag abgefahren. Ich finde die gar nicht schlecht, die Auffahrt auf den Walberg findet erst auf Asphalt und dann auf Schotter statt. Die Abfahrt startet auf einer Forststraße, bald biegt Mann dann aber in einen schönen Trail ab. Im Tal angekommen geht es dann auf Schotterweg wieder Richtung Walbergparkplatz und dann zurück in den Ort. Ein Problem sehe ich aber, in der letzten Infomail stand, das die Einteilung der Startblöcke nach Anmeldungseingang statt findet, d.h. ist ein langsam fahre in einem vorderen block und ein schnellerer Fahrer im hinteren, können diese in Trail aufeinander treffen. Außerdem hätte ich noch den Vorschlag, dass man sich während des Rennens entscheiden kann ob man a oder b fährt.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Mai 2016)

Den Berg geht es ja lang rauf. Das würde sich dann bestimmt schon vorher entzerren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (10. Mai 2016)

lotus1990 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich bin die Strecke am Sonntag abgefahren. Ich finde die gar nicht schlecht, die Auffahrt auf den Walberg findet erst auf Asphalt und dann auf Schotter statt. Die Abfahrt startet auf einer Forststraße, bald biegt Mann dann aber in einen schönen Trail ab. Im Tal angekommen geht es dann auf Schotterweg wieder Richtung Walbergparkplatz und dann zurück in den Ort. Ein Problem sehe ich aber, in der letzten Infomail stand, das die Einteilung der Startblöcke nach Anmeldungseingang statt findet, d.h. ist ein langsam fahre in einem vorderen block und ein schnellerer Fahrer im hinteren, können diese in Trail aufeinander treffen. Außerdem hätte ich noch den Vorschlag, dass man sich während des Rennens entscheiden kann ob man a oder b fährt.
> 
> Gruß
> Andi



Moin,
die Schnellen kommen bei uns in der Regel immer vorne rein wenn möglich,
wenn Du das Feld lieber von hinten aufrollst, darfst Du immer nach hinten!

Liebe Grüße

wallberg


----------



## biker_tobi (14. Mai 2016)

Kurze Frage zu den Zeitlimits. Die A-Strecke hat 3 Stunden und die B-Strecke lediglich eine Stunde mehr??Doppelte Strecke/Doppeltes Zeitlimit?? Oder wenigsten 5 Stunden?!
Die A-Strecke startet 13:00 Uhr (der erste Block) und Zielschluss ist 16:00 Uhr. Von der Zielstimmung bekommen diese Teilnehmer nix mehr mit!! Und wenn hier auch in Blöcken gestartet wird und der letzte z.B 13:15 Uhr los fährt, dann müsste der eigentliche Zielschluss 16:15 Uhr sein??!!
Die früheren A-Fahrer würden sich vielleicht auch mal an der B-Strecke probiere, scheitern dann aber an dem Zeitlimit... und ganz ehrlich 13:00 Uhr starten als A-Fahrer (ein bisschen spät).


----------



## Tischgrill (17. Mai 2016)

Hab jetzt mal Höhenprofil angeschaut, eig. gehts da nur einen Berg hoch und wieder runter, und das je nach Streckenwahl zwischen 1-3 Mal.
Frage: Wie hoch ist der fahrtechnische Anspruch bei der langen Abfahrt? 
Schotter?
Trail S1/2?
Verblockt?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Mai 2016)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal Höhenprofil angeschaut, eig. gehts da nur einen Berg hoch und wieder runter, und das je nach Streckenwahl zwischen 1-3 Mal.
> Frage: Wie hoch ist der fahrtechnische Anspruch bei der langen Abfahrt?
> Schotter?
> Trail S1/2?
> Verblockt?



Wenn der Veranstalter die Abfahrt aus dem letzten Jahr nicht geändert hat (was ich nicht glaube), dann kann man nicht unbedingt von "fahrtechnischem Anspruch" reden.
Etwas wurzelig, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es über S1 hinaus geht.


----------



## ettan (17. Mai 2016)

Na ja, aufm Marathon brauch ich auch keine technischen Meisterleistungen....

Die meissten wollen "schnell" sein, spass haben und sind mit dem Hardtail unterwegs.

Pro's denen das Material egal sein kann, die können über vieles drüberbügeln, "Otto-Normal-Biker" wird über 
einfache, schnelle Strecken die einfach nur spass machen, mehr erfreut sein. 

Für den Rest gibts andere Veranstaltungen.

Wobei auch ich es schade finde, dass die Streckenführung ins -vermeintlich- negative geaändert worden ist. 
Die "alte" B Strecke war schon schön....

Der Rundkurs weckt jetzt nicht unbedingt "Vorfreude" ...


----------



## AMR_7500 (17. Mai 2016)

Also ich freu mich riesig auf mein verlängertes Wochenende am Tegernsee. Die Gegend ist der Hammer, das Drumherum des Festivals ist auch jedes Jahr klasse und ganz nebenbei gibt es auch noch eine Strecke die jeder bewältigen kann und sich zurecht "Rennstrecke" nennen darf, denn das ist genau das was ich persönlich will. Keinen technisch anspruchsvollen Schleichkurs, sondern eine schnelle Strecke und das ist die Runde auf jeden Fall. Erst den Wallberg hochjagen auf Asphalt, dann einen schönen Trail runter und auf einem schnellen Schotterflachstück zurück. Übrigens auf youtube ist bereits ein Video von der neuen Strecke online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (17. Mai 2016)

Nachdem im Mai wetter- und trainings- und zeittechnisch kein Rennen so richtig gepasst hat bzw. passt, wäre der Tegernsee wieder eine Option. Rundenrennen hin oder her. zur Not halt Kurzstrecke Vollgas 

Das besagte Preview wäre dann wohl dieses hier?


----------



## Laerry (19. Mai 2016)

Mal kurz und knapp. Wie hoch ist denn da der Trailanteil, insbesondere bei der Abfahrt?


----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Kempten & Co, aber Tegernsee war halt immer Liga Sella Ronda & Co. Deswegen schmerzt es halt viele auch so. DAS Event in den bayerischen Alpen. Der letzte richtige Marathon. Eigentlich gibt es jetzt nur noch Oberstdorf. Und es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob du ein kurzes Rennen mit mehreren Runden fährst, oder ein richtig langes mit > 3000hm. Von daher hinkt der Vergleich mit den anderen Rennen.



+1 

die d strecke  am tegernsee - das war auch für mich ein mtb-marathon wie er sein soll. schade, dass es das so nicht mehr gibt und dann auch noch durch ein rundenkonzeot ersetzt wird. und auch wenn ich nix gegen e-biker habe - damit rennen zu fahren ist lächerlich.


----------



## pweber (30. Mai 2016)

Bis zum Wochenende soll's kräftig regnen. Wird's schön schlammig?


----------



## -VS- (30. Mai 2016)

Schlammig werden dieses Jahr wohl 80-90% aller Rennen. Insofern nix Neues. Mit Voranmelden werde ich immer vorsichtiger, tendiere mehr zum Nachmelden vor Ort.


----------



## chilla13 (30. Mai 2016)

pweber schrieb:


> Bis zum Wochenende soll's kräftig regnen. Wird's schön schlammig?



Mittelstrecke fahren. Da fährste 41 von 46k auf Teer oder Forststraße. Da wirds mit dem Schlamm nicht so wild


----------



## avant (31. Mai 2016)

Leider habe ich mich auch dieses Jahr wieder recht früh für die Langstrecke angemeldet und bin von dem neuen Konzept ganz und gar nicht überzeugt sondern bin eher entsetzt wie man die tolle Langstrecke nur derart verkrüppeln konnte. Langes fahren in der genialen Landschaft haben mich immer motiviert nur Rundstreckenrennen haben mich bereits auf dem Rennrad bei den Amateuren in meiner Jugend abgeschreckt... Dadurch, dass man jetzt mehr Asphalt fährt und wieder im Kreis eiern darf bin ich das erste Mal seit 2009 freiwillig raus. Schade um die geniale Langstrecke in der Vergangenheit und schade um das Startergeld, aber da muss der "Rennzirkus" leider ohne mich auskommen
Jedenfalls wünsche ich den Teilnehmern viel Freude bei dem Mara am Wochenende!

Ich selbst hoffe auf Einsicht und 2017...


----------



## ettan (31. Mai 2016)

Schlammig weniger, aber wohl rutschig, der Trail bei der B Strecke (bei Beginn) ist voller Wurzeln. Da wirds wohl "lieber die paar Meter tragen" heissen, ansonsten könnts gleich in der ersten Runde schmerzhaft werden....

Wetter sieht aber eher nach keinem bzw. leichtem Regen aus. Also wohl nicht so schlimm...


----------



## bikertom (4. Juni 2016)

gibt es eine Streckenänderung für die Abfahrt vom Wallberg, oder bleibt es bei der Trailvariante bei A und B?


----------



## AMR_7500 (4. Juni 2016)

bikertom schrieb:


> gibt es eine Streckenänderung für die Abfahrt vom Wallberg, oder bleibt es bei der Trailvariante bei A und B?



Bleibt...bin sie vorhin grad gefahren. Kann nur eins sagen: "Fuß vom Gas", ist extrem wurzelig und glitschig. Durch den vielen Regen hats auch alles ausgeschwemmt und ist dadurch noch extrem übersäht mit spitzen Steinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ettan (4. Juni 2016)

Und schon neue Bestzeit aufgestellt  ?

Mich hats gestern auch am Wurzelfeld oben und am Ende des Trails ein paar Mal fast böse auf die Nase gelassen.
Im Ernst, ich schieb das kurze Wurzelfeld am Trail Eingang lieber, ein Sturz kostet zu viel Zeit.

Bin gespannt was das Wetter macht, hader zwischen Regenkleidung oder "Augen zu und durch" Bekleidung


----------



## AMR_7500 (4. Juni 2016)

Klar schieben ist hier die beste Lösung. Da wirds morgen sicher einige böse zerlegen weil sie sich überschätzen. Die Zeit hol ich lieber auf den vielen Flachstücken bzw. den Wallberg rauf wieder rein.  
Ich fahr morgen kurz/kurz, komme was wolle. Kalt isses ja nicht und ob ich jetz von oben oder unten oder beides nass werde ist auch schon egal


----------



## klogrinder (4. Juni 2016)

Ich danke schon mal vorab jedem der im Trail schiebt oder langsam fährt, für den Platz den er schnelleren Fahrern einräumt! 
...optimalerweise auf der Ideallinie.
Das soll weder falsch rüberkommen oder aufschneiderisch klingen, viel mehr denke ich dass man so einfach das beste für alle Leistungsklassen aus dem diesjährigen Streckenkompromiss machen kann.
Hinlegen kann es einen auf dem Trail immer mal gerade bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen, aber prinzipiell ist alles flüssig fahrbar, auch die schnellen Downhillzeiten des letzten Jahres werden möglich sein. Auch im letzten Jahr hatte es vor dem Rennen ordentlich geregnet.
Ich bin die kurze Strecke heute abgerollt, ist nass aber geht klar!

Viel Spass und vor allem unfallfreie Fahrt für euch alle morgen!


----------



## ettan (4. Juni 2016)

Ich danke schon mal vorab jedem der im Trail schiebt oder langsam fährt, für den Platz den er schnelleren Fahrern einräumt!
...optimalerweise auf der Ideallinie.


----------



## ettan (5. Juni 2016)

Das wird heute eh eine Schlammschlacht, aber bestimmt lustig


----------



## pweber (5. Juni 2016)

Bist schon vor Ort? Bin noch beim Früchstück und fahre so gegen 10:00 gen Tegernsee. Habe auch Regensachen und einen zweiten Laufradsatz für den fetten "Baaz" mit mehr Stollen dabei. Ja mei!

Ach ja, hier zwischen Weilheim und Huglfing ist schon die Straßensperrerei voll im Gange. Wird's wohl noch die eine oder andere Überraschung bei der Anfahrt geben ...


----------



## ettan (5. Juni 2016)

Schön wars und schlammig


----------



## Xroom (6. Juni 2016)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Ich danke schon mal vorab jedem der im Trail schiebt oder langsam fährt, für den Platz den er schnelleren Fahrern einräumt!
> ...optimalerweise auf der Ideallinie.



Ich danke all denjenigen im Nachhinein! Selten habe ich, insbesondere in dieser Hinsicht, ein so faires Rennen erlebt. Sicher auch dank der perfekten Organisation. (Dank an @wallberg ).  Die Streckenwahl (B) war für meine Erwartungen perfekt. Optimal abgesichert, kein Gedränge und auch bei gestrigen Bedingunen gut unter regulären Rennbedingunen zu befahren, und dabei im Downhill möglichst wenig Forstweg.


----------



## AMR_7500 (6. Juni 2016)

Für mich eins der geilsten Rennen der letzten Jahre, hab am Start durch den strömenden Regen mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet,
aber mit jedem Meter auf der Strecke hats mehr Spaß gemacht, konnte von den Schlamm und Pfützendurchfahrten gar nicht
genug bekommen, hab mich gefühlt wie ein kleiner Junge der im Dreck spielt  
Kompliment an alle "Anfänger" und nicht so ambitionierten die alle durchweg sehr fair Platz gemacht haben auf dem engen Trail.
Meine schlimmsten Erwartungen (Stau nach der ersten Runde wenn du auf dem Trail unter den zuletzt gestarteten Block
triffst) sind nicht eingetroffen. Was mich allerdings extrem ärgert ist, dass meine Zeit bzw. ich selbst komplett in der Ergebnisliste
fehle. Zum Glück gings bei mir nicht um einen Podestplatz, von der Zeit her kann ich mich auf Platz 14/15 rum einordnen mit 2:05:30
Eine Urkunde hätt ich mir für fast 40 Euro Startgeld trotzdem gerne ausgedruckt. Ausserdem kann ich mich dann nächstes Jahr 
wieder hinten anstellen und nicht im "Pro" Startblock starten ohne Zeit vom letzten Jahr...sehr sehr schade.
@wallberg aber vielleicht kann man da ja noch was machen wenns soweit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (6. Juni 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings extrem ärgert ist, dass meine Zeit bzw. ich selbst komplett in der Ergebnisliste fehle.


Hast du die Jungs von der Zeitnahme schon kontaktiert? Bei den vielen Zwischenzeiten lässt sich sicher was rekonstruieren?


----------



## AMR_7500 (6. Juni 2016)

Xroom schrieb:


> Hast du die Jungs von der Zeitnahme schon kontaktiert? Bei den vielen Zwischenzeiten lässt sich sicher was rekonstruieren?



Klar, hab ich gestern schon gemacht. Find ich halt schade, dass es ausgerechnet wieder bei mir nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## pweber (6. Juni 2016)

Hast Du die Startnummer 1331?


----------



## AMR_7500 (6. Juni 2016)

pweber schrieb:


> Hast Du die Startnummer 1331?


 Nein 16, ich tauche wie gesagt nicht mal in der Ergebnisliste auf weder mit Zeit noch als DNS oder DNF


----------



## pweber (6. Juni 2016)

Ghostrider. Eindeutig.


----------



## Tischgrill (7. Juni 2016)

Wenn du die Startnummer noch hast, guck mal drauf, ob da hinten überhaupt ein Transponder drauf ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Juni 2016)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Wenn du die Startnummer noch hast, guck mal drauf, ob da hinten überhaupt ein Transponder drauf ist.



Hast du denn mal geschaut, ob du beim Sportograf Bilder von dir findest?


----------



## AMR_7500 (7. Juni 2016)

pweber schrieb:


> Ghostrider. Eindeutig.


Sieht danach aus, ja 


Tischgrill schrieb:


> Wenn du die Startnummer noch hast, guck mal drauf, ob da hinten überhaupt ein Transponder drauf ist.


Transponder ist drauf, war das erste was ich Sonntag Abend noch kontrolliert habe


Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hast du denn mal geschaut, ob du beim Sportograf Bilder von dir findest?


Die Bilder sind noch nicht online von Sportograf


----------



## ettan (7. Juni 2016)

Wie lange dauert das in der Regel bis die Bilder von solchen Veranstaltungen online sind?


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juni 2016)

kann schon mal 1-3 Tage dauern


----------



## Ducatist69 (8. Juni 2016)

Es sind mehrere Ghost Rider unterwegs gewesen, ich bis gestern Abend auch noch, hatte sie angeschrieben  naja goldene Ananas was solls  Aber ärgerlich wäre es gewesen, wenn der 4 Platzierte vor mir den dritt Platzierten geschlagen hätte, weil seine
Zeit in der ersten Runde überhaupt nicht gestimmt hat  Langdistanz, 9Uhr aus dem Block, und mit 1:11 sogar 3min schneller als
Leisling von Texpa Simplon (Gesamtsieger) geschlagen und dann jede Runde fast 40 min langsamer  der ist irgendwie auf die
B Strecke gekommen und so was müsste der Zeitnehmer aufgrund überfahren der Zeitschiene zum Wallberg feststellen müssen
und raus nehmen. Die wo um Punkte für die Challenge fahren, sind somit...........worden.


----------



## pweber (9. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe ihr habt das Rennen genossen. Heute steht in der Zeitung, dass es aus ist mit dem Rennen. Die vielen Grundstücksbesitzer haben schlechte Erfahrungen mit Mountainbikern gemacht. Schade.

Ach ja: Rottach-Egern stellt sich damit auf dei gleiche Stufe wie Garmisch-Partenkirchen. Anscheinend wollen halt die Regionen tatsächlich nicht, dass man auch so mal gerne dorthin fährt und mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs ist. Aber wer derzeit durch Garmisch läuft sieht halt das Klientel: reiche Russen und Rentner - die kaufen halt nur und machen nix kaputt ...


----------



## ettan (9. Juni 2016)

dann soll das Rennen halt nach Tölz-Wolfrathausen, ist ja nicht so dass es dort nicht auch Berge und Infrastruktur gäbe.
Dann bliebe wenigstens eine "große" Radveranstaltung in der Gegend.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

Im Isartal "hassen" sie die Mountainbiker ja noch mehr, wüsste nicht, wie da so etwas realisierbar wäre. 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...-wenn-sportler-die-natur-zerstoeren-1.2762091

Garmisch hat immerhin noch O'gau. Das steht auf recht soliden Füßen und wird wohl auch bleiben. Da steht die komplette Gemeinde dahinter. Prinzipiell ist es da im Landkreis schon leichter, da ja fast alles Staatsforst ist. Die Untere Naturschutzbehörde ist allerdings etwas "anstrengender".


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

Und hier dann noch der entsprechende Artikel zum Tegernseer Marathon:

http://www.merkur.de/lokales/region...vals-tegernsee-reaktionen-plaene-6472592.html

Dann von mir ein herzliches Danke an @wallberg für die wirklich "schönen Jahre". Auch wenn mich das diesjährige Konzept nicht angesprochen hat, war ich die Jahre davor fast immer dabei. Habe Freunde aus England und Schweden schon zu dem Rennen gebracht, war immer ein Highlight.

Aber wie oben schon geschrieben, die Stimmung gegen Mountainbiker ist wohl in den ganzen München-nahen Tälern gekippt. Leider wurde von offizieller Seite verschlafen, dass es halt doch auch immer mal wieder Konzepte braucht. Ich denke da nur an die Schweiz, wo es echt gut läuft.


----------



## ettan (9. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich nicht m.M. nach, schon gar nicht bei einer Veranstaltung.

Die "Hassthematik" ist halt immer bei bestimmten Gruppen vorhanden und überall da, wo verschiedene Interessen aufeinanderprallen.

Wenn am Wochenende bei schönstem Wetter zu "Hochzeiten" Biker ohne Hirn und Verstand Wanderwege runterbrettern, macht man sich halt beliebt, gerade bei der älteren konservativen Wanderfraktion. Die hat mittlerweile halt auch Internetzugang und tut ihre Meinung über die Medien kund....

Was halt in den Köpfen vieler Grundbesitzer ist, ist die Thematik im Landkreis als ein Biker auf einer "Forststraße" stürzte und der Landwirt sich mit hohen Schadensersatzforderungen konfrontiert sah....

Ist Jahre her, aber gerade auf kleineren Almen reden die Bauern einen da an wenn man mitm Radl auftaucht.

Dennoch; ansonsten könnte ich mir z.B. die C Strecke als Teil das Brauneck gut vorstellen, die wär mal so richtig schön fies 

und Kochel und Jachenau, ja mei, die sind ned der Nabel der Welt. Die eine hat mit wildparkenden Autos am See und einem Spassbad zu kämpfen und die andere......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

na ja, mache mir da weniger Gedanken um die Bedeutung von Kochel und Jachenau, als um die Einstellung der Landkreisbehörden. Insbesondere der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde. Mit denen wirst Du ja dann Bekanntschaft machen, wenn du den Marathon am Brauneck auf die Beine stellst


----------



## ettan (9. Juni 2016)

ich will nur fahren und fänd´s jammer schade, wenn man immer nach Österreich, Schweiz oder Italien muss um bei schönen Marathons mitzufahren. Salzburg Trophy ist z.B. ja auch eine Hausnummer....

Aber mei, so siehts halt aus....

Andererseits sind/wären Gesetze gottseidank gleich, da sollte es keinen Unterschied geben bei den Naturschutzbehörden. 

Wenns bei A geht, sollte es auch bei B gehen und Forststraßen sind gleich....

Schade ist´s aber trotzdem....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. Juni 2016)

Ist ja wieder mal typisch deutsch. 
Erst an alten Zöpfen (im Volksmund auch "Traditionen" genannt) festhalten, und dann zusehen wie die immer stärker werdende zahlungskräftige MTB-Bewegung  (und da helfen auch die E-Bikes, dass diese Gruppe immer größer bzw. auch älter wird) ins Ausland abwandert. 
Und später werden wieder Unsummen an Steuergeldern  (also unser Geld) ausgegeben um die Heimat dafür wieder attraktiv zu machen. 
Wenns nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man drüber lachen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Juni 2016)

fyi

https://tegernseerstimme.de/rottacher-schlammschlacht/212028.html


----------



## geronet (10. Oktober 2016)

http://www.merkur.de/lokales/region...-festival-2017-erstmals-achensee-6825847.html


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Oktober 2016)

Sehr geil, da werde ich dabei sein. Schon aus Prinzip. Egal ob Rundkurs oder große Schleife. Und ich muss nicht mal mehr an der blöden Kreuzung in Tölz vorbei.

Das werden bei mir drei anstrengende Wochen:

14.05. Auerberg
21.05. Wörgl
28.05. Achenkirchen

Aber schon traurig, den Zugspitzlauf haben sie damals auch rüber nach Tirol vergrault ....


----------



## TTT (10. Oktober 2016)

Also ich weiß nicht! Kommt mir vor wie vom Regen in die Traufe. Da kann man doch maximal den Marathon mitfahren, denn freies Wegerecht gibt es dort nicht. Ein paar Tage verlängern also blöd. Und eigentlich will ich solche Regionen (Österreich, Schwarzwald) auch nicht unterstützen. Hab deswegen auch schon Ischgl aus dem Programm gestrichen.

Und dann noch E-Bikes auf allen Strecken. Wahrscheinlich dann noch zeitgleich, damit das Feld auch bei den schnellen und ambitionierten Leuten inhomogen und damit gefährlich wird. Oder täusche ich mich und die starten mit großem zeitlichen Versatz? Organisatorisch doch eher nicht möglich oder?


----------



## -VS- (10. Oktober 2016)

Tegernsee-Region war halt ne reiche und satte Gegend, die unter sich bleiben will und keine dreckverschmierten MTBer mit Campingbussen neben der Tegernsee-Schickeria brauchen kann. Mehr Schönheits- und Privatkliniken als ausgewiesene Trail-km bei meinem letzten Besuch dort gesehen....brauch ich nicht nochmal.

Aber das Beste sind immer noch die Veranstaltungen in meiner Region, die von ausschliesslich von Vereinen initiiert werden, die teils von hiesigen Firmen unterstützt werden, die den MTB-Sport schon seit Jahren unterstützen und von denen ich deswegen dann auch gern was kaufe (wie zum Beispiel bei der Frage, welches Bier wir auf meinem 40.sten ausschenken)


----------



## geronet (10. Oktober 2016)

Dem Text nach zu urteilen ist es eh nur Forststraßengeballer wenn die Strecken das ganze Jahr ausgewiesen und beschildert sind. Schau ma mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf39 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde mit Sicherheit an den Start gehen. Ob am Tegernsee oder Achensee, der Veranstalter ist identisch und hat jahrelang sein Bestes gegeben und immer ein tolles Event auf die Beine gestellt. Zum Schluss halt leider extrem von sturen Bauern eingebremst...
Ich freu mich über jedes neue Rennen im Alpengebiet!


----------



## roba (11. Oktober 2016)

Alternative wäre natürlich der König Ludwig Bike Cup in Oberammergau. Führt immer noch ein recht beschauliches Eventleben ;-)


----------



## wallberg (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ja, wir ziehen um, die Strecken sind bereits fertig und so gut wie in trockenen Tüchern.
Ja, es tut uns auch im Herzen weh unserer Region den Rücken zu kehren, doch Aufgrund der politischen Lage
ist es nicht möglich ein Streckennetz zu konzipieren. Dies liegt nicht alleine an den Bauern wie oft zitiert, es liegt
zum Großteil an den nicht gewidmeten Wegen, welche kleinteilig in Privatbesitz sind. Da wir als kommerzieller
Veranstalter jeden befragen müssen, ob dies genehm ist, ist dies ein RIESEN Aufwand. Zudem steigt die Ablehnerquote
seit Jahren und liegt aktuell bei fast 30% !
Es muss ein tragfähiges Angebot der Kommunen geschaffen werden, ein Angebot, welches attraktiv ist und rechtlich
abgesichert (versichert) ist. Die haben wir am Achensee bei rund 50 ausgewiesenen Strecken.

Versuchen wir es hier! Wäre schön wenn Ihr mitzieht!
Forststraßen nur halb so breit wie unsere, vernünftiger Belag, viele Schluchten, Wasser, hohe Berge, geiles Panorama!
Die lokalen Gastronomen und Einwohner freuen sich auf uns! 

wallberg


----------



## AMR_7500 (11. Oktober 2016)

...und ich freu mich auf den Achensee. Alleine schon der Orga wegen werde ich mitziehen. Ist zwar ein ganz schönes Stück an Anreise, aber das ists mir auf jeden Fall wert. Ich freu mich riesig drauf.


----------



## -VS- (11. Oktober 2016)

Klingt alles interessant.


----------



## EDA (11. Oktober 2016)

wallberg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ja, wir ziehen um, die Strecken sind bereits fertig und so gut wie in trockenen Tüchern.
> Ja, es tut uns auch im Herzen weh unserer Region den Rücken zu kehren, doch Aufgrund der politischen Lage
> ist es nicht möglich ein Streckennetz zu konzipieren. Dies liegt nicht alleine an den Bauern wie oft zitiert, es liegt
> ...



Ich freue mich auf das Event! Ich wünsche euch viele Teilnehmer und hoffe auf eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke (Bitte nicht mehrere Runden als Langstrecke). Viele Erfolg bei der Organisation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. Oktober 2016)

Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. 
Ich hoffe aber dennoch auf einige tolle Trails.
Denn nur der Aussicht wegen fahre ich eigentlich keinen Marathon, dafür mache ich lieber völlig entspannte Alpentouren.


----------



## ettan (11. Oktober 2016)

Extrem schade... 

Hmmm obwohl..... eigentlich fällt mir jetzt kein Grund ein, denn angeranzt wird man im Bereich Wallberg eh immer noch mitm Radl.  
Manchmal wirkt man hier wie ein Fremdkörper.

...aber mei die "alten" wollens halt nicht und der Achensee ist touristisch eh eine Nummer größer als TTT anhängige Gemeinden.

Landschaftlich, organisatorisch und vom Spaßfaktor her bestimmt um einiges besser als die diesjährige Nummer, die zugegebener Weise auch ganz witzig war. Vor allem der Schlammtrail

Summa Sumarum

Super Sache und ich freu mich aufs nächste Jahr


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt lässt sich natürlich herrlich über die Strecke spekulieren. War da drüben zwar schon seit fast 20 Jahren nicht mehr, aber "schmale Forstwege" und "guter Belag" könnte folgendes bedeuten:






Kurzstrecke: 1
Mittelstrecke 1+2
Langstrecke 1+2+3


----------



## wallberg (12. Oktober 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Jetzt lässt sich natürlich herrlich über die Strecke spekulieren. War da drüben zwar schon seit fast 20 Jahren nicht mehr, aber "schmale Forstwege" und "guter Belag" könnte folgendes bedeuten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 536646
> 
> ...



Du bist ja ein Fuchs!
In wenigen Tagen stellen wir die Strecken online!


----------



## wallberg (12. Oktober 2016)

Freut mich!
Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Namen von Wallberg auf Unnütz ändern ...




ettan schrieb:


> Extrem schade...
> 
> Hmmm obwohl..... eigentlich fällt mir jetzt kein Grund ein, denn angeranzt wird man im Bereich Wallberg eh immer noch mitm Radl.
> Manchmal wirkt man hier wie ein Fremdkörper.
> ...


----------



## wallberg (12. Oktober 2016)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> ...und ich freu mich auf den Achensee. Alleine schon der Orga wegen werde ich mitziehen. Ist zwar ein ganz schönes Stück an Anreise, aber das ists mir auf jeden Fall wert. Ich freu mich riesig drauf.


Danke Dir!


----------



## wallberg (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo in die Runde - unsere Website ist aktualisiert!!

unter www.mtb-festival.de

könnt Ihr schon Info´s ziehen.
Anmeldung und Streckeninfos in kürze!

wallberg


----------



## 2steep4us (12. Oktober 2016)

Bleibst  also Streckenchef, Stefan?


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Oktober 2016)

Die laut Video beworbenen 2 Singletrails sind irgendwie auf der falschen Seite von Achenkirchen


----------



## wallberg (12. Oktober 2016)

Einmal Aushilfe, immer Aushilfe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Oktober 2016)

dann freue ich mich schon auf das Fahrtechnik-Singletrail-Feuerwerk des Senior-Streckenchefs


----------



## avant (12. Oktober 2016)

Hey, das sind ja klasse Neuigkeiten 

Also ich wäre auch wieder mit dabei, selbst wenn der Trailanteil etwas darunter leiden würde. Wenn die Orga klasse ist, dann muß halt einfach die Kulisse umgezogen werden 

Ich freue mich auf die weiteren Anmeldungsinformationen


----------



## wallberg (13. Oktober 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> dann freue ich mich schon auf das Fahrtechnik-Singletrail-Feuerwerk des Senior-Streckenchefs


Gerne!


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Oktober 2016)

wenn tatsächlich: 

bin aber auch ohne dabei, schon allein aus Prinzip


----------

